# 2000 Almera N16 Courtesy Light Problem



## karlito (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi guys,New to this forum,not sure if I have Chosen The Correct Section though

My problem is that my courtesy light does not work but the bulb & fuse is ok
I have wired an earth from the courtesy light to the driver door switch as I was getting no earth from the light itself

Now only my door opening will power on the light,not the doors unlocking and dimming down as they used to also,the 3 passenger doors will now not activate the interior light either

Question :-
If there is a relay for the timer delay,where is it,as there is nothing in the owners manual regarding relays  

My car is a 2000 N16 Nissan Almera 1.5 Twin Cam 16V European Saloon

Thanks for any help

:newbie:


----------

